# FAT BOY 2014 CHALLENGE: project 100,000 miles



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

yet again another year of Cut and pasting with some minor updates... ;-)

well it's a new year again.... Last year we busted the door down on the with almost 950 posts over 28,000 page view (up from 21,000 the year prior) and beat the 80,000 mile goal we'd set by over 5,000 miles thats more then 3 complete rides around the earth.

once again you blew past the goal of 80k miles so this year we're going to bump it up again to 100,000... it's A LOT of miles but if everyone posts up ALL of their rides i'm sure we can do it once again (I've got a personal goal of 3k+ this year)

rules... whatever you ride, post it... if you commute to work, post it... if it's out on the trail, post it... if it's out on the road, post it... if you went around the block with your kids, post it... rollers or trainers, post it... even if it was on a stationary or spin machine... if you pedaled it, POST IT

if you want to post what type of miles they where go ahead... simply add the guys total from before you to what you rode and post the new total... if you want to post a pic please just keep it down to only one and ALWAYS ALWAYS keep the math as the first part of the post to keep things easy to follow

here is last years http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...13-challenge-project-80-000-miles-831768.html


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

*AT BOY 2013 CHALLENGE: project 100,000 miles*

31.45


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

31.45 + 6.7 = 38.15 

Shouldnt it be FAT BOY 2014 CHALLENGE?


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

38.15 + 19.1 = 57.25


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

14 + 57.25 = 71.25

First ride of the year and it was on my road bike. Have not been on a real MTB ride since November... :x


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

71.25 + 10.8= 82.05


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

82.05 + 8.7 = *90.75*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

90.75 + 6.55 = 97.30

Tried to do more, motivated by a never used before GPS enabled device, but the wind blew me backwards, and the cold wasn't much fun. KOMs will have to wait for better weather


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

97.30 + 12.22 = 109.52 miles.


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

109.52 + 29.83 = 139.35 miles


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

139.35+30 =169.35


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

169.35+40 = 209.35
20 miles MTB 1/1
20 miles MTB 1/4
(40 YTD, 1160 to go)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

The Yetti said:


> Shouldnt it be FAT BOY 2014 CHALLENGE?


lol Doh... thanks for that


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

209.35 + 20.3 =229.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

229.65 + 15 = 244.65

Boring trainer miles.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

244.65 + 20.41 = 265.06


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

265.06 + 14.9 = *279.96*


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

279.96 + 20.1 = *300.06*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

300.06 + 11.7 = 311.76

YTD Miles: 22.5


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

311.76 + 15 = 326.76


Trainer miles


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

326.76 + 10 = 336.76


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

336.76 + 6.8 = 343.56


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

343.56 + 11= 354.56
(51 YTD)
1149 to go


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

354.56 +52.1 = 406.66


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

406.66 + 20.04 = 426.7


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

426.7 + 9 = 435.7


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

435.7 + 11.07 = 446.77


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

446.77 + 21.9 = 466.67


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

Weekly commute 24.6/ riding in the snow(with 2.2 tires) 10.

466.67+34.6= *501.27*


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

501.27 + 9.4 = *510.67*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

510.67 + 15 = 525.67


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

525.67 + 27.2 = 552.87


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

552.87 + 15 = 567.87


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

567.87 +12= 579.87. Half outdoors, half trainer.


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

579.87 + 19.5 = 599.37


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

599.37+31=630.37
Oh, and 25 trainer and 6 miles outdoors before I joined up in January.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

630.37 + 10.73 = 641.1


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

641.1 + 7.1 = 648.2

ytd 29.6


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

648.2 + 20.25 = 668.45


----------



## TheGodfather (Jul 7, 2013)

668.45+6.1=674.55


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

674.55+37= *711.55*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

711.55+17.6 = 729.15


Hopefully the trails will dry out soon. Burning to segment on Strava.


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

729.15 + 9.8 = 738.95


----------



## danefrench02 (Jul 30, 2013)

738.95 + 17.4 = 756.35


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

756.35 +7=763.35


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

763.35 + 15.8 = 779.15

ytd 45.4


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

779.15 + 20.82 = 799.97 (bah... so close!)


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

799.97 + 11.8 = 811.77


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

811.77 + 49.7 = *861.47*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

861.47 + 8.5 = 869.97

Between the cold, mud, and mechanicals, can't get a full ride together.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

869.97+9=878.97
9 miles indoor trainer, building up cadence.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

878.97 + 12 = 890.97

12 miles MTB
63 Ytd, 1137 to go


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

890.97+15=905.97


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

905.97+10 915.97, indoors.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

915.97 + 30.5 = 946.47


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

946.47+16.66=963.13


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

963.13+11.25 =974.38


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

974.38 + 12.3 = 986.68

nice short ride yesterday, was the first ride in a full month :-/... i'm ahead already in school and thankfully weather is supposed to be pretty nice for the next week, hopefully it stays that way


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

986.68 + 19 = 1005.68

19 miles mtb
82 ytd 1118 to go


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1005.68 + 20.33 = 1026.01


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1026.01 + 20.5 = 1046.51

65.9 ytd


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1046.51+16.6=1063.11


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

1063.11 + 16.6 = 1079.71

A rare weekday ride for me. Weeeeeeee!


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

1079,71 + 103,6 = 1183.31


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1183.31+16.81=1,200.12

Chilly ride @ 41


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

1200.12 + 5 = 1205.12

5 miles mtb
87 ytd, 1113 to go


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1205.12 + 20.68 = 1225.8

141.32 ytd, 1858.68 to go


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

1225.8 + 30.0 = 1255.8 miles


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

1255.8 + 85 (YTD) = 1340.8 miles


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

1340.8 +10 =1350.8


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

1350.8+12.2 = 1363


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

1363 + 35.7 = 1398.7


----------



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

TheNormsk said:


> 1255.8 + 85 (YTD) = 1340.8 miles


Opps, I just realized that this is the Clyde forum and I'm not a Clyde so I probably shouldn't be partaking in this. I'm removing my contribution to the totals.

1398.7 - 85 = 1313.7 miles.


----------



## SeattSlayer (Oct 11, 2011)

1313.7 + 26.1 = *1,339.8*


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

1339.8 +32.5 = 1372.3 miles


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

1339.8 + 35 = *1374.8*


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

1374.8 +8=1382.8
8 indoors.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1382.8 + 13.87 = 1396.67

Too sloppy, too muddy to go the distance.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

1396.67 + 15.75 = 1412.42


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1412.42 + 18.19 = 1430.61


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

1430.61 + 52.33 = 1482.94

12.92 Trail
12.19 Trail
5.52 Bike Trial
11.9 Spin
9.8 Spin


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

1482.94 + 21 = 1503.94

12 MTB 1/24
9 MTB 1/26

108 YTD
1092 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

1503.94 + 14.36 = 1518.3


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1518.3 + 20.87 = *1539.17*

162.19 ytd, 1837.81 to go


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

1539.17 + 41.22 = 1580.39 since the first of the year, mix of on/off road. Not as much as I'd like!!!


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

1580.39 + 13.1 = 1593.49


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

1580.39 + 17 = *1597.39*


----------



## 1533clydesdale (Jan 11, 2013)

1597.39 + 16.43 =1613.82

82.33 ytd


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

1613.82+17=1630.82
10 miles Sunday, and 7 today,


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

1630.82 + 11.6 = 1642.42


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

1642.42 + 21.27 = *1663.69*

183.46 ytd, 1816.54 to go


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

1663.69+14.7 = 1678.39


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

1678.39 + 236.65 = 1915.04

A good weeks rides added


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

1915.04 + 10 = 1925.04

Trainer miles.


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

1925.04 + 309.8 = 2234.84

(ytd 309.8)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

2234.84 + 7.7 = *2242.54*

191.16 ytd, 1808.84 to go


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

2242.54=5.00 2247.54
5 trainer miles


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2247.54 + 15 = 2262.54


trainer miles


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

2262.54 + 10.18 = 2272.72


----------



## protsi (Dec 21, 2010)

2262.54 +16= 2278.54


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

2278.54+22.31= 2300.85


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

2300.85+55.4 = *2,356.25*


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

2356.25 + 17.63 = 2373.88


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

2373.88 + 7.4 = 2381. 28


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

2381.28 + 16.2 = 2397.48


----------



## BeeRoose (Jul 14, 2011)

2397.48 + 29.7 = 2427.18


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

2427.18+7=2434.18
7 miles indoors, hoping weather will soon improve.


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

2434.18 + 88 = 2522.18


----------



## toycrawler (Sep 23, 2013)

2522.18 + 10.5 = 2532.68


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

2532.68 + 13.5 = 2546.18


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

2546.18 + 21.19 = *2567.37*

212.35 ytd, 1787.65 to go


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

2567.37 + 2.2= 2569.57


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

2569.57 + 13.1 = 2582.67


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

2582.67 + 2.3 =2584.87



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ROCKINGNM (Feb 3, 2014)

2584.87+17.2=2602.07


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

2602.07 + 11.7 = 2613.77


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

2613.77+11.64=2625.41


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

2625.41 + 21.24 = *2646.65*

233.59 ytd, 1766.41 to go


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

2646.65 + 14 = 2660.65


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

2660,65 + 191.6 = 2852,25


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

2852.25+20.2 =2872.45


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

2872.45 + 11.24 = 2883.69


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

2883.69 + 7.5 = *2891.19*

241.09 ytd, 1758.91 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2891.19 + 15 = 2,906.19

Trainer miles and doesn't look good coming up for a real ride


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

2,906.19 + 5.5 = 2911.69

Off road mud n puddles!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

2911.69 + 12.66 = 2924.35

one of the funnest 12 milers in quite a while.
WEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## ROCKINGNM (Feb 3, 2014)

2924.35+16=2940.35


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

2940.35 + 15 = 2955.35


More trainer miles.


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

2955.35 + 140.11 = 3095.46

Could have sworn I already posted January miles but can't find em. Looks like I might actually get skunked for February. Even went so far as to borrow a trainer from a friend.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

3095.46+15=3110.46
15 miles on trainer over the weekend, 10 inches of snow on the ground, but temps will soon be looking up. Maybe outdoor miles this weekend.


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

3110.46 + 14 = 3121.7


----------



## FatTance (Nov 3, 2005)

3121.7 + 74.2 =3195.9

For the year so far. Hoping this may help me get in the saddle more


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

3195.9 + 21.91 = *3217.81*

263 ytd, 1737 to go

RIP GMom(1916-2014)


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

3217.81 + 2.78 = 3,220.59

Quick blast around a local trail


----------



## FatTance (Nov 3, 2005)

3220.59 + 5 = 3225.59

High intensity interval on trainer.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3225.59 + 15 = 3240.59

15 more trainer miles.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

3240.59 + 125.99 = 3366.58

January Miles


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

3366.58 + 10 = 3376.58




Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

3376.58 + 7 = 3383.58


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3383.58 + 15 = 3398.58


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3398.58 + 10 = 3408.58


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

3408,58 + 139.0 = 3547.58


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

3457.58 + 5.27 = 3462.85

Beach ride.


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

3462.85 + 20.3 = 3483.15


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

3483.15 + 12.5 = 3495.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3495.65 + 20 = 3515.65


----------



## Gear Head (Nov 29, 2013)

3515.56 + 87 = 3602.56


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

3602.56 + 24.81 = 3627.37


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

3627.37 + 21.5 = 3648.87


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

3648.87+18.88= 3667.75 

41.19 ytd


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

3667.75+16=3683.75
8 trainer miles each day this weekend. Would've had Wednesday miles, but did my taxes.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3683.75 + 20 = 3703.75

Trainer miles. The trails may dry out here soon.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

3703.75 + 19.44 = 3723.19


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

3723.19 + 7.7 = 3730.89



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

3730.89 + 35 = 3765.89
5 miles mtb 2/8
18 miles mtb 2/9
12 miles mtb 2/16

143 ytd, 1057 to go


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

3765.89+10=3775.89 

Did 10 miles on our local trails today, had some rain last week packed it down real nice. 72 degrees and sunny shorts and short sleeves  Sorry guys had to do it!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3775.89 + 20 = 3795.89

Still on the trainer. I command the trails to dry out!


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

3795.89 + 17.45 = 3813.34


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

3813.34 + 4 = 3817.34



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

3817.34 + 26.5 = *3,843.84*

I should get a wind bonus. 24+ mph yesterday in Austin....painful on the roadie at my size. I'm a barn on wheels


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

3843.84 + 10.3 = 3854.14


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

3854.14 + 18.2 = 3872.34

It worked. Some dry trails. 1st ride outside this month.


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

3872.34 +55 = 3927.24


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

3927.24 + 108 = 4035.24

Two short rides and a 105 km today.

A short ride for me are any ride below 20 miles/30 km.

Just for people asking when I post something in kilometer.

Note : All my rides are recalculated into miles before added to this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

4035.24+8.0=4043.24
8 trainer miles


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

4035.24 + 19.21 = 4054.45


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

4054.45+45=4099.45
2/16 12 miles MTB
2/17 12 miles MTB
2/17 18 miles MTB
2/20 3 miles MTB

80 MTD 20 to go
188 YTD 1012 to go


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

4099.45 + 1323 = 5422.45

YTD miles from commuting and road cycling.


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

5422.45 + 12.1 = 5434.55

Commute to work and back


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

5434.55+5=5439.55
5 miles, outddors, still defrosting.


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

5439.55+5.49 =5445.04

Awesome off road trails!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

5445.04 + 22.3 = *5,467.34*

windy roadie and some trail mileage. Bike in shop getting some much needed love and upgrade. Going 10 speed. woot woot.

Roadie this week only....


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5,467.34 + 20 = 5,487.34

More trainer miles.


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

5467.34+7=5474.34
7 trainer miles.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

5474.34 + 19.24 = 5493.58


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

BigRingGrinder said:


> 5474.34 + 19.24 = 5493.58


+16 miles: 5509.58


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

5509.58 + 17.7 = 5527.28


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5,527.28 + 21.7 = 5,548.98


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

5,548.98 + 11.3 = 5560.28


----------



## antgrave (May 8, 2006)

5560.28 + 26.2 = 5586.48


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

5586.48 + 102.8 = 5689.28

5 hour century with 8k of elevation on the road bike. Big guys like to climb also.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

5689.28+15=5704.28

15 miles MTB

95 MTD, 5 to go
203 YTD, 997 to go


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

5704.28 + 105.74 = 5810.02

The weather has not been great this year, but it is getting better!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5810.02 + 20 = 5,830.02

More trainer time.


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

5810.02 + 17 = 5,847.02


----------



## antgrave (May 8, 2006)

5847.02+16 = 5863.02


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

5863.02 + 13.2 = 5876.22


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

5,876.22 + 7.2 = 5,883.42

interrupted w/flat.:madman: Set 2 PRs though, by a total of 29 secs:thumbsup:


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

5883.42 +99.8 = 5983.22


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

5983.22 + 34.24 = 6017.46

Started doing one morning lap around the lake by my house M-F. Rough napkin math, this has the potential of almost doubling my miles for 2014.


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

6017.46 + 3.44 = 6020.90

Local off road trail.


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

6020.90 + 16.2 = 6037.10


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

6037.10 + 41.57 = 6078.67


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

6078.67 + 123 = 6201.67


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

6201.67 + 15.2 = 62016.87


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

Correction from above: 6201.67 + 15.2 = 6216.87


I'm a n00b to mountain biking and have been reading this site to help understand the components and what type of bikeI should look for. Found this thread and I am excited to add my miles once I have a bike to ride. Here are my personal goals for 2014

Ride 500 miles
Lose 60 pounds

3/1/2014
Starting Miles: 0
Starting Weight: 268.8


----------



## JRS73 (May 26, 2012)

6216.87 + 419.7 = 6636.57

Jan. and Feb. miles. About 2.5 weeks behind my weekly goals for 2014.


----------



## XCScott (Aug 31, 2012)

6636.57+18.5=6655.07 

That's all I could muster this week.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

6655.07 + 15 = 6670.07


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

6670.7 +5=6675.07
5 miles trainer


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

6675.07 + 146.13 mi ytd mtb + 80 trainer = 6901.20


----------



## antgrave (May 8, 2006)

6901.20+5= 6906.20


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

6906.20 + 12.66 = 6918.86

Gona do a millage dump 2x a week. Friday will log weekly lake lap miles, Sunday will log weekend dirt miles.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

6918.86 + 14 = 6932.86

5 miles MTB 2/26
9 miles MTB 3/2

100 miles Feb
9 miles March 91 to go
222 ytd 978 to go


----------



## FATMANSTEVE (Jan 26, 2014)

6932.86 + 6.25 = 6939.11

Dirty muddy off road fun in Aberdeenshire


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

6939.11 + 20 = 6959.11


----------



## head gamez (Dec 6, 2013)

6959.11 + 17.16 = 6976.27


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

6976.27 + 140.34 = 7116.61

Feb Miles

2014 Total = 266.33, not bad for a WI winter


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

7116.61 + 12.5 = 7129.11


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7129.11 + 20 = 7149.11

More trainer miles.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

7149.11 + 34.44 = 7183.55


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7183.55 + 22.9 = 7206.49


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

7206.49 + 28.5= 7,234.99


----------



## t51rmkiv (Apr 1, 2010)

dsshotte said:


> 7206.49 + 28.5= 7,234.99


+ 9.64= 7244.63


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7,244.63 + 20 = 7,264.63


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

7264,63+5=7269.63
5 miles indoors yesterday, and a try for outdoors today.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

12.45 (MTN Singletrack)
19.3 (Road, Singletrack)

7269.63 + 12.45 + 19.3 = 7301.38


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

7269.63+4.65 = 7274.28
4.65 outdoors, just got back. Mostly roads, lots of trails still snowed in.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7274.28 + 36.59 = 7310.87

Some nice road miles.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7310.87 + 18 = 7328.87

27 miles mtd, 73 to go
240 miles ytd 960 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

7328.87 + 23.71 = 7352.58


----------



## dsshotte (Aug 23, 2010)

7352.58 + 20.3 = 7372.88


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7372.88 + 25 = 7397.88

Trainer miles.


----------



## Mirrorsaw (Jul 7, 2013)

7372.88+56.16=7429.04 

(this is for yesterday and today, I've been commuting since Sept. 21st aka when I got my new bike. I can do the math and get a year to date mileage if wanted...)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7429.04+22=7451.04

3/13 22 miles road bike

49 miles MTD, 51 to go
262 ytd 938 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7451.04 + 22.8 = 7473.84


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

7473.84 + 40.08 = 7513.92


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7513.92 + 11.58 = 7525.50


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

7328.87 + 7.8 = 7336.67


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

7336.67 + 18.6 = *7,355.27*

Got new 3x10 drivetrain, new BB, and repacked Headset. Rides like a new bike!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7355.27 + 25 = 7380.27

Trainer miles.


----------



## Brandon5132 (Feb 17, 2011)

7380.27+5.6 = 7385.87

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

17.5 (MTN, Singletrack with a bit of pavement)

7385.87 + 17.5 = 7403.37


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

7403.37+10=7413.37
Fixed the Diamondback, and rode 10 miles yesterday


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

7413.37+7=7420.37
7 miles indoor trainer today.


----------



## mikewadley (Aug 19, 2012)

7420.37 + 30.5 = 7450.87


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7450.87+9=7459.87

3/16 9 miles mtb race

58 mtd 42 to go
271 ytd 929 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7459.87 + 21.67 = 7481.54
'lil singletrack


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

7481.54 + 18.22 = 7499.76


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

February was my worst month in years. Fck this winter.

7499.76 + 41.91 = 7541.67


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

7541.67 + 20.3 = 7561.97

61.49 ytd (lame start)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7561.97 + 15 = 7576.97

Spin cycle on trainer


----------



## goodyear29er (Apr 29, 2011)

7576.97+255.3 ytd = 7832.87


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7832.87+9=7841.87

9 miles mtb

67 mtd, 33 to go
280 ytd 920 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7841.87 + 16.86 = 7858.73


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

7858.73 + 6.34 = 7865.07

(6.34 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7865.07+9=7874.07

9 miles mtb

76 miles mtd, 24 to go
289 miles ytd, 911 to go


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

7874.07+19=7893.07

19 miles mtb

95 miles mtd, 5 to go
308 miles ytd, 892 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

7893.07 + 53.75 = 7946.82


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

7946.82 + 18.9 = 7965.72


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

7965.72 + 25 = 7990.72

Trainer.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

7990.72 + 0.60 = 7991.32

Only a brake test run so far. I am in with this as soon as I can get back on my steed (very, very soon).


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

7991.32 +10=8001.32
10 miles outdoors, Electra Townie 21D with mods.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8001.32+10=8011.32

10 miles mtb

105 mtd
318 ytd, 882 to go


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

8011.32+ 166.9 = 8178.22

some fatbike rides, commuting and just the everyday rides when the waether have been sunny.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8178.22 + 25 = 8203.22


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8203.22+9=8212.22

9 miles mtb

114 mtd
327 ytd, 873 to go.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

8212.22 + 38.13 = 8250.35

Dang, i did 91.88 miles this week! I dont think ive ever logged that many miles in one week.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

8250.35 + 9.3 = 8259.65

My intention was not a 100+ mile week, but i couldn't walk away from the chance to hit it when i was that close! Bamn!! 101.18 on the week. =)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8259.65 + 20 = 8279.65


----------



## aardvark_ratnick (Mar 24, 2014)

8279.65+5= 8284.65


----------



## odleo (Jun 15, 2013)

8284.65+12.29 =8296.94

First ride this year due to injury.
My goal is 1200 miles this year 
12.29 YTD 
1187.71 MILES TO GO


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8296.94 + 22.8 = 8319.74

some rocky singletrack and some PRs. Nice ride.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

8319.74 + 22.4 (few days of trail riding) = *8,342.14*


----------



## odleo (Jun 15, 2013)

8242.14 +11.5= 8353.64

23.79 YTD
1176.21 left to go


----------



## aardvark_ratnick (Mar 24, 2014)

8353.64 + 6.5 = 8360.14


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8360.14+8=8368.14

8 miles mtb

122 mtd
335 ytd, 865 to go.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

8368.14 + 23.4 = 8391.54

... but I did wreck pretty hard coming back, and snapped the shifter off my handlebar, so that'll probably my contribution for the forseeable future.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

8391.54 + 31.5 = 8423.04

Some road miles


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

8423.04 + 3.39 = 8426.43

First dirt miles in 12 years.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

8426.43 + 6.33 = 8432.76

(12.67 ytd)


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

8432.76+7=8439.76

7 miles mtb

129 mtd
342 ytd, 858 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

8439.76 + 46.8 = 8486.56


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

8486.56 + 745.75 = *9232.31*

March miles from commuting and road biking. ~ 
(2,242.8 mi ytd)


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

9232.31 +60 = 9291.31

First day with real spring weather


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9291.31 + 27.7 = 9319.01


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

9319.01 + 29.31 = 9348.32


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9348.32 + 17 = 9365.32


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

9365.32 + 138.35 = 9503.67

March Miles

2014 total 404.68


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9503.67 + 10 = 9513.67

Recovery spin cycle on trainer


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

9513.67 + 34 = 9547.67

Personal Goals (1/1/2014): 500 miles (first year mtbing), lose 85 lbs (285 starting)
Current: 34 miles, 20 lbs lost


----------



## aardvark_ratnick (Mar 24, 2014)

9547.67 + 8 = 9555.67


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

9555.67 + 6.33 = 9562

(19.00 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

9562 + 176 = 9738


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9738 + 25 = 9763


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

9763 + 110.05 = 9873.05

This winter has dug me quite a hole - mileage goals for the year gonna be tough.


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

AlexCuse said:


> 9763 + 110.05 = 9873.05
> 
> This winter has dug me quite a hole - mileage goals for the year gonna be tough.


*+ 13.29 = 9886.34 *

and back from the dead.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

9886.34 + 12.6 = *9,898.94*


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

9,898.94 + 7 = 9905.94


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9905.94 + 10 = 9915.94

Spin cycle om the trainer


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Locool said:


> 9905.94 + 10 = 9915.94
> 
> Spin cycle om the trainer


+ 8.04, single speed P1 = *9923.98*


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

H3LlIoN said:


> + 8.04, single speed P1 = *9923.98*


9923.98 + 4.62 = 9928.6

On dirt

Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

9928.6 + 20 = 9948.6

Spirited trainer miles.


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

9948.6 + 5.5 = 9954.1


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

9954.1 + 46.91 = 10001.01


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

10001.01+7.0+10008.01
Outside, on the hybrid (Cannondale H600.)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,0008.01 + 26.6 = 10,034.61


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

10,034.61 + 21.3 = 10,055.91

... and I almost hit a pair of deer coming downhill from the Sandia tram/foothills in the process.


----------



## rickyk76 (Mar 26, 2013)

10,055.91 + 3.2 = 10,059.11

First ride of the year. Seriously out of shape and needing to ride a helluva lot more.


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

10059.11+44=1103.11
4/1 10 miles mtb
4/2 9 miles mtb
4/3 8 miles mtb
4/6 17 miles mtb race

44 miles mtd, 56 to go
386 ytd, 844 to go


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

1103.11 + 10.69 = 1113.8

(29.69 ytd)


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

1113.8+21=1134.8
21 Miles on the road this weekend.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

1134.8 + 22.27 = 1157.07

Did Noble Canyon yesterday... haven't ridden that trail in 10 years or more. Epic ride, but beat me up pretty good.


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

1157.07 + 18 = 1175.07


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1175.07 + 80.3 = 1255.37

riding has started to pick up but I keep forgetting to post em here... road rides on my touring bike mostly... also a few miles on the stationary at the gym


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

1255.37 + 22.85 = 1278.22

snagged another midnight ride... mid 50's weather was a bit chilly but nice out


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

1278.22 + 3 = 1281.22

Just a few miles through the neighborhood with the 9 year old.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks like we lost a zero a long the way.

10,281.22 + 20 = *10,301.22*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10301.22 + 19.38 = 10350.60

(80.87 ytd)


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

10350.60 + 10 = 10360.60


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

10360.60 + 11.95 = 10372.55

(41.64 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10372.55 + 9.89 = 10382.44


(90.76 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

10382.44 + 22.5 = *10404.94*

285.5 ytd, 1714.5 to go

Finally back on the board! I had bronchitis, immediately followed by a nasty cold that went around! Time to get back into it!


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

10404.94+45=10449.94

4/9 26 miles mtb
4/10 19 miles mtb

99 miles mtd, 1 to go
431 ytd 769 to go


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

10449.94 + 12.32 = 10462.26

short night loop (road)


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

10462.26 + 119.45 = 10581.71

The usual commutes and a couple of rides in the woods.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

10581.71 + 14.5 = 10596.31

Finally ran the Blue Ribbon -> Gnasty -> Otero loop as the second half of that one, good fun.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,596.31 +23.7 = 10,620.01

Windy road miles.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

10,620.01 + 14 = *10634.01*

299.5 ytd, 1700.5 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

10634.01 + 25.19 = 10659.2


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10659.2 + 11.5 = 10670.7

(102.26 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10670.7 + 8.34 = 10679.04

(110.6 ytd)
I finally got on a real schedule and hope to get in 3 rides a week......per Dr's orders


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,679.04 + 10 = 10, 689.04


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

10689.04 + 16.75 = 10705.79


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

10705.79 + 8.3 = *10714.09*

307.8 ytd, 1692.2 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,714.09 + 20 = 10,734.09


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10734.09 + 11.1 = 10745.19

(122.7 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,745.19 + 20 = 10,765.19


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10,765.19 +12.1 = 10,777.29 

(134.8 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,777.29 + 10 = 10,787.29

Recovery trainer miles


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

10787.29+9=10796.29

9 miles mtb

108 miles mtd
440 miles ytd, 760 to go


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

10796.29 + 43.67 = 10839.96

Longer days rock! Was able to mix an afternoon dirt ride into my lake laps this week.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

10839.96 + 3 =10842.96 road miles
Thought Ya'll were talking about me by the thread title. I'm pedaling off some pounds right now til I get back in bike shape.


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

10842.96 + 10 = 10852.96


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

10852.96 + 3 = 10855.96
Part trail part road. 50/50


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,855.96 + 15 = 10,870.96


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

10870.96 + 32.1 = 10903.06

(166.9 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

10,903.06 + 17.2 = 10,920.26


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

10920.06 + 17.4= 10937.46
10937.46+14.70=10952.16
Rode Wednesday, and again Saturday, on my H600 Cannondale Hybrid, on roads for now, until I find a really great MTB.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

10952.16 + 18.6 = *10,970.76* loving the spring weather in Austin! (PLEASE STAY AROUND !!)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

10970.76 + 12.06 = 10982.82

45 min drive each way to ride for 1:20. So worth it!


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

10982.82 + 16.4 = 10999.22


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

10999.22 + 57.8 = 11057.02

My mileage for last week, road miles.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

11057.02 + 7.7 = *11064.72*

315.5 ytd, 1684.5 to go


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

11064.72 + 9 = 11073.72


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

11073.72 + 4.5 = 11078.22
Road


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Just noticed this thread (I seem to have a blind spot for stickies!). Most of my mileage is commuting to work, but I take a longer way home pretty regularly (sometimes twice a week), sometimes get out for some road miles, and hopefully will get in some more bike camping or short touring trips this year.

I'm logging my mileage a couple of other places, so my additions here might be a bit sporadic.

Right now I've logged 718.61 miles total this year so far, so;

718.61 + 11078.22 = 11796.83


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

11796.83 + 732.8 = *12529.63*

Miles from the past 3 weeks from road biking, commuting and the occasional XC spin. 2,975.6 mi ytd


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

12,529.63 + 20 = 12,549.63


----------



## aardvark_ratnick (Mar 24, 2014)

12,549.63 + 10.51 = 12,560.14


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

12,560.14 + 2.5 = 12562.54
Road. Mostly uphill into a thirty mph wind. It will be better today, only 15-20mph.


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

12562.54 + 163.4 = 12725.94


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

12725.94 + 6.3 = 12732.24

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvark_ratnick (Mar 24, 2014)

12,732.24 + 6.16 = 12,738.4


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

12,738.4 + 5.33 = 12,743.73


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Just got back from a 13.7mi ride (rough singletrack) to tack onto 7 mi of street stuff and a 10mi jaunt at the gym on a stationary while I was waiting for my bike to be done at the shop.

12,743.73 + 20.7 = 12764.43


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

12764.43 + 33.7 = 12798.13

(200.6 ytd)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

12798.13 + 6.26 = 12804.39


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

12,804.39 + 20 = 12,824.39


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

12,824.39 + 34.31 = 12,858.70


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

12,858.70 + 13.6 = 12,872.3 (and 2,587 feet of climbing!)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

12,872.3 + 17.8 = 12890.1

(218.4 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

12,890.1 + 21.9 = 12,912


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

12912 + 14.1 = *12926.1*

329.6 ytd, 1670.4 to go


----------



## schwennjr (Mar 1, 2014)

12926.1 + 26 = 12952.1

New Goal added: Complete Tough Mudder on Nov 8


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

12,952.1 + 10 = 12,962.1


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

12,962.1 +7.97 = 12970.07


(226.37 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

12970.07 + 6.41 = 12976.48

(48.05 ytd)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

12,976.48 + 23.78 = 13,000.26


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

12976.48 + 6.4 + 12.7 +12.7 = 13008.28


Finally got back in the saddle, 6.4 miles to work and back last Wednesday, then did 12.7 miles with my youngest, he's gotten heavy since he didn't play LaCrosse last season, so I've put him on a diet and cycling exercise regimine, will include his rides as well...


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

13008.28 + 24.2 = 13032.30


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

13032.48 (notice error above) + 26.5 = 13058.98

(252.87 ytd) gotta love the stationary bike


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

13,032.48 + 10 = 13,042.48

Spin cycle- recovery on trainer


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

13,042.48 + 143.94 = 13186.42

April Miles

2014 total 548.63


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13186.42 + 10.05 = 13196.47

(58.10 ytd)


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

I managed to put 31.7 mi on the road with my all mountain bike yesterday... in two hours. That was a bit of a ride.

13196.47 + 31.7 = 13228.17


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

13228.17+27=13255.17

27 miles mtb

135 miles mtd
467 miles ytd, 733 to go


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

13255.17 + 127 = 13382.17


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

13382.17 + 10.03 = 13392.2

(68.12 ytd)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

13,392.2 + 34.34 = 13,426.54


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

13,426.54 + 23.7 = 13,450.24

(276.57 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

13,450.24 + 17.1 = 13,467.34


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

13,467.34 + 7.3 = 13,474.64


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

13,474.64 + 84.64 = 13,559.28


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

13,559.28 + 31.6= 13,590.88


----------



## Gus69 (Nov 4, 2012)

13590,88 + 135,96 = 13726.84


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

13,726.84 + 22.33 = 13,749.17


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

13,749.17 + 11.5 = *13760.67*

341.1 ytd, 1658.9 to go


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

13760.67 + 1.7 = 13762.37

Ride around the hood with my kids.


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

13762.37 + 7.8 miles last week... 13770.17


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

13770.17 + 72.7 = 13842.87
Sorry haven't updated in awhile mixture of road and mtn.

Training for hotter than hell 100 in August and CO/UT in sept/oct so I'll have more to put up more often


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

13842.87 + 401.82 = 14244.69

Started to get back on track in April


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14244.69 + 45.4 = 14290.09


(321.97 ytd)


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14290.09 + 5=14295.09


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14295.09 + 16.41 = 14311.5

(84.54 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

14311.5 + 22.5 = *14334*

363.6 ytd, 1636.4 to go


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

14334+10=14344

5/4 10 miles mtb

10 miles mtd, 90 to go

477 ytd, 723 to go


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14344 +4.8 =14348.8


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

14348.8 + 12.07 = 14360.87
(96.61 ytd)


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

14360.87 + 28.83 = 14389.7

Road miles today


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

14,389.7 + 20.62 = 14,410.32

Missed a few mornings this week. Monday = recovering from crash on Sunday (shoulder still hurts a bit, but ill live). Yesterday = before work surf date (surfer girl > lake laps ANY day!).


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14,410.32 + 10.2= 14,420.52


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

14420.52 + 7.9 = *14428.42*

371.5 ytd, 1628.6 to go


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

14428.42 + 3.6 = 14432.02


Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14432.02 + 6.3.= 14438.32


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

14438.32 + 111.2 = 14549.52


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14389.7 + 28.1 = 14417.8


(350.07 ytd)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

14,417.8 + 15.98 = 14,433.78


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14,433.78 + 45.2 = *14,478.98*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14,478.98 + 12.76 = 14491.74


(362.83 ytd)


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

14,478.98 + 17.7 = 14,496.68

Rode to work twice last week, took a slightly extended route home one day.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14,496.68 + 7.5 = 14,504.18


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14,504.18 + 16.4 = *14,520.58*


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

14,520.58 + 10.3= 14,530.61


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,530.61 + 15 = 15,545.61


----------



## askibum02 (Jul 7, 2005)

*14*,545.61 + 31.2 = 14,576.81

Sent from a telecommunication device with a touch screen keyboard.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14,576.81 + 28.4 = 14605.21

(391.23 ytd)


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

14,605.21 + 27.49 = 14,632.7


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

14,632.7 + 10.3 = 14,643


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

14643+19=14662

5/15 19 miles mtb

29 mtd, 71 to go

496 ytd, 704 to go.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,662 + 15 = 14,677

Back on schedule, hopefully.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

14,677 + 80.74 = 14757.54


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

14,757.54 + 30.5 = 14,788.04


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

14,788.04 + 32.1 = 14,820.14


(423.33 ytd)


----------



## Puma (Dec 28, 2013)

14,820.14 + 17+6=14843.14
17 miles yesterday, and 6 today(cutting grass cut into biking time).


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

14,843.14 + 23.8 = 14,866.94


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

14,866.94 + 52.46 = *14,919.40*


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

14919.40 + 9.1 = *14928.5*

380.6 ytd, 1619.4 to go


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

14928.5 + 28 = 14956.5

28 miles mtb race

57 miles mtd, 43 to go

524 miles ytd, 676 to go


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

14956.5 + 20 = 14976.5

Commuting


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

14976.5 + 44.21 = 15020.71 miles


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15020.71 + 12.6 = *15,033.31*


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

15,033.31 + 14 = *15047.31*

394.6 ytd, 1605.4 to go


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

15047.31 + 12.68 = *15,059.99*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,059.99 + 20 = *15,079.99*


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

15,079.99 + 8.51 = 15,088.50


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

15,088.50 + 41.0 = 15129.5

(464.33 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

15,129.5 + 15 = *15,144.5*


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

15,144.5 + 27.47 = 15,171.97

*I am now under 200lbs for the first time since HS. Was not my intention, nor did i even think it was possible. Should i keep logging miles here since i have slipped out of the clyde class?


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

15,171.97 + 46.2 = 15218.17


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Medic Zero said:


> 15,171.97 + 46.2 = 15218.17


+ 8.41 = *15,226.58*


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

15226.58 + 10.57 = 15,237.15


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Just found this, have 6,317.81 miles to add from this year.



15,237.15 + 6,317.81 = 21,590.96 miles


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

tiretracks said:


> Just found this, have 6,317.81 miles to add from this year.
> 
> 15,237.15 + 6,317.81 = 21,590.96 miles


Damn son. Nice!

+ my whopping 8.46 for the day and it's *21,599.42.*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21,599.42 + 19.3 = 21,618.72


(473.63 ytd)


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

21,618.72 + 12.3 = 21,631.02
Road / conditioning miles from the last couple of days.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

21,631.02 + 46.00 =21,677.02
commuter miles


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21,677.02 + 8.73 = 21,685.75

(482.36 ytd)


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

21,685.75 + 8.25 = 21,694.00


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

Rickinpa said:


> 21,685.75 + 8.25 = 21,694.00


+ 9.6 for me today = *21,703.6*


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

21703.6+21=21724.6

5/25 21 milesMTB race

78 miles mtd 22 to go
545 miles YTD 655 to go


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

21,724.6 + 10.04 = 21,734.64 

Rail trail


----------



## krue (Dec 2, 2007)

21734.64+9=21743.64

5/26 9 miles mtb

87 miles mtd 13 to go

554 miles ytd 646 to go


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

krue said:


> 21743.64


+ 9.01 =* 21,752.65*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,752.65 + 16.4 = 21,769.05


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

21,769.05 + 54 = *21,823.05*

biked 2 marathons. One in the rain. Kinda fun but soak your jersey to get all the road gunk out of it easier.....


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

21823.05 + 10 = 21833.05

Last week's miles.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21833.05 + 38.9 = 21871.95


(519.26 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

21,871.95 + 20 = 21,891.95

Time crunch trainer miles.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

21,891.95 + 21.1 = 21913.05

(540.36 ytd)


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

Del


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

21,913.05 + 12.25 = 21,925.30


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

21,925.30 + 233 = 22,158.30


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

22,158.30 + 35.9 = 22,194.2

(576.26 ytd)


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

22,194.20 + 10.14 = 22,204.34


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

22,204.34 + 10 = *22214.34*

404.6 ytd, 1595.4 to go


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

22214.34 + 66.5 = *22,280.84*


----------



## wcoyne (May 10, 2014)

22280.84+34.2=*22,315.04*


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

22,315.04 + 981.8 = *23,296.84*

May miles from commuting, road rydes and epic single track.

3,957.4 mi YTD


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

23,296.84 + 33.5 (Last week's miles) = 23,330.34


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

23,330.34 + 715.07 = 24045.41

Haven't posted since Feb, but I've been going. This is catch up through the end of May.

Road: 283.74
MTB: 76.7
Spin: 354.63


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24045.41 + 25.33 = 24070.74

(601.59 ytd)


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

24070.74 + 171.61 = 24242.35

May Miles

2014 total 720.24


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

24,242.35 + 24.86 = 24,267.21

Thurs 12.21
Friday 12.65


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24,267.21 + 21.97 = 24,689.18

(623.56 ytd)


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

24,689.18 + 14.53 = 24,703.71


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

24,703.71 + 19.8 = 24,723.51

(643.36 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

May miles

24,723.51 + 387.38 = 25,110.89


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

25,110.89 + 514.1 = 25624.99


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

25624.99 + 20.2 = 25,645.19

(663.56 ytd)


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

25,645.19 +35.5=25,680.69
I just started mountain biking to get in shape a month ago. 
(35.5 ytd)


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

25,680.69 + 119.2 = 25,799.89

That's my mileage this past month, I'm just now getting active on this forum, and on my bike.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

25,799.89 + 84.6 = *25,884.49*

sorry slackin on logging in my rides .
Training for Hotter Than Hell in August and Durango in Sept! Woot woot!
Many more to come....

I'll see if I can get my training buddy to also log his. He's a clydesdale too.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,884.49 + 36.1 = 25,920.59

Off the IR list. Back in the saddle.


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Been working a ton of OT& found a new to me Jamis on CL that needed some tlc so I was off for a couple of weeks. I twisted off today & rode almost 15 miles mid afternoon @ 94 degrees. Anyway here's my last couple of rides worth of miles. 
Great job guys !!!!!
25,920.59 + 20.9 = 25,941.49


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

25,941.49 + 30.24 = 25,971.73

(693.80 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,971.73 + 17.4 = 25,989.13


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

25,989.13 + 10 = 25,999.13

Missed the girlfriend spin by the buggy lake.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

25,999.13+12=26,011.13


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

26,011.13 + 7.57 = 26,018.70 

Rocky Knob Park Boone, NC (First class killer trail system! Would have run the lap 2X if time would have allowed!)

(701.37 ytd)


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

Haven't logged my miles in a couple of weeks between vacation and computer problems at home and work...

26,018.70 + 211.11 = 26229.81

We're almost halfway through the year and only at a quarter of our goal of miles! Although, I imagine most folks will be putting in more miles over the next few months than they do most of the rest of the year...


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26229.81 + 27.4 = 26,257.21

Road ride w/ 2 PRs. Nice.


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

26,257.21 + 82.8 = 26,340.01

Its been a good week of riding. 82 miles over 5 rides since my last update.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

26,340.01+6.1=26,346.11
Would've been longer but I had to change my first flat ever. Lol


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,346.11 + 17.8 = 26,363.91


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

26,363.91+7.1=26,371.01
Hard trail miles and I squished a snake and broke my lockout! But loved every minute of it


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

26,371.01+6=26,377.01


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,377.01 + 27.8 = 26,404.81


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

26,404.81 + 17.51 = 26,422.32

Hunting island state park on the S.C. coast is a must ride!!!! Really cool HUGE pines and tons of Palmetto (palm) trees!!! The diamond back rattlesnake trail has some tight spots and is tons of single track fun! Plan your family beach trip at Fripp Island, or Harbor Island (no big waves, on the sound) and bring your 2nd bike (as the salt and sand isn't good for a bike). 

(718.88 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

26,422.32 + 16.4 = 26,438.72


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

26,438.72 + 42.4 =26,481.12


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

Sorry for just finding this thread.... Now I know and will be actively participating. Since I am playing catch up, here is my YTD total to add to the count...

26,481.12 + 1705.7 = 28186.82


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

26,481.12 + 26.2 = 26,507.32

430.8 ytd, 1569.2 to go


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

28186.82 + 26.2 (Sasquatch) + 21.5 = 28,234.52


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

Two-a-day...
28,234.52 + 14.7 = 28,249.22


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

28,249.22 + 26.4 = 28,275.62


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

28,275.62 + 11.29 = 28,286.91


(730.17 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

28,286.91 + 13.74 = 28,300.65 

Gotta love a mtb vacation Hunting Island, SC = southeast coast beach and single track fun

(743.91 ytd)


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

28,300.65 + 238.14 = 28,538.79

been a while since I've posted... this is the millage from the last date... 175 of those miles was from a short tour on a rails to trails, 25 from road riding and the rest was all on a stationary at the gym.


----------



## jnederveld (May 27, 2014)

28,538.79 +53.5 = 28,592.29

YTD 53.5

Just bought my bike last week, hopefully I will have a lot more to post by the end of summer!


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

28,592.29 + 28.3 = 28,620.59


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

28,620.59 + 22.9 = 28,643.49


----------



## mr andy spanners (Aug 21, 2013)

28,643.49 + 71 = 28,714.49


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

June

28,714.49 + 454.82 = 29,169.31


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

I was behind a bit...

29,169.31 + 247.7 = 29,417.01


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.


29,417.01 + 181.86 = 29,598.87


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

29,598.87 + 29.8 = 29,628.67


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

29628.67 + (14.97 x 2) = 29658.6

Took my youngest, he's not a Clyde, but will be if we don't break his bad habits. Needs to lose 40 to be faster in Lacrosse. This was two weekends ago.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

29658.61 + 15.83 = 29674.44

Last week's mileage.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

29674.44 + 212.14 = 29886.58

June Miles

2014 total 932.38


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

29,886.58 + 21.2 = 29,907.78


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

29,907.78 + 46.3 = *29,954.08*


----------



## capsisking (Feb 4, 2014)

SO CLOSE TO 30K!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

29,954.08 + 32.1 = 29,986.18

(776.01 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

29986.18 + 7.04 = 29993.22


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

29,993.22 + 20.1 = 30,013.32


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

30,013.32 + 16.4 = 30,029.72


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot (Jun 20, 2014)

30,029.72 + 114.5 = 30,144.22

Little late joining, added my mileage since I started riding about a month ago. Mix of trails and paved.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30144.22 + 6.36 = 30150.58


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

30150.58 + 22.49 = 30,173.07

(798.50 ytd)


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

30,173.07 + 32.1 = 30,205.17


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30205.17 + 6.31 = 30211.48


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

30211.48 + 51.4= *30,262.88*

shoulda counted for more as my buddy had me wearing my 20+ lb osprey 3L full of water training for Hotter than Hell. I had to bail on the ride, crotch was killing me, not used to that much extra weight. Boo!!!


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30262.88 + 6.34 = 30269.22


----------



## Charlie Foxtrot (Jun 20, 2014)

30269.22 + 7.3 = 30276.52


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

30276.52 + 26.4 =30,300.92


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

30,300.92 + 43.5 = 30,344.42

This includes a 50k road bike jaunt, but a fair bit of single track since June.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

30344.42 + 6.33 = 30350.75


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

30350.75 + _1241.6_ = *31592.35*

June miles. Road rydes and MTB commuting.

5,199.0 miles YTD


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

31,592.35 + 31.2 = 31,623.55


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

31,623.55 + 885.1 = 32,508.65

(1,194.90 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

32508.65 + 11.95 = 32520.6


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

32520.6 + 60.2 = 32580.8

Commuted all week and a decent ride on Saturday.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

32596.8 + 62.5 = *32,659.3*


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

32580.8+16=32596.8



History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

32,580.8 + 23.1 = 32603.9


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

32,603.9 + 29.6 = 32,633.5


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

32,633.5 + 200 = 32833.5


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

32833.5 + 24.47 = 32,857.97

(822.97 ytd)


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

32857.97 + 174.29 = 33,032.26

Balance of my June miles.


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

33,032.26 + 19.1 = 33,051.36


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33051.36 + 12.01 = 33063.37


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33063.37 + 15.34 = 33078.71


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

33078.71 + 16.4 = 33,095.11


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

Total to date 380.

33,095.11+380 =33,475.11

Not much for the next week, then will be back to 30+/day

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33475.11 + 11.95 = 33487.06


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

33487.06 + 77.85 = 33564.91


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

33564.91 + 13.8 = 33,578.71

(835.77 ytd)


----------



## deckroid (Jun 24, 2014)

33,578.71 + 47.2 = 33,625.91

47.2 since Monday, 7 2014


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

33,625.91 + 18.8 = 33,644.71


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

33,644.71 + 70.6 = *33,715.31*

LONG roaide. Getting ready for Hotter than Hell 100 in August.
Was 104.4 on the road yesterday here in Austin. TOASTY!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

33,715.31 + 16.6 = 33,731.91


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

33,731.91 + 78.79 = 33,810.7


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Up to mid-July: 32.4 more miles.

33,810.7 + 32.4 = 33,843.1


----------



## jnederveld (May 27, 2014)

33,843.1 + 29 = 33,872.1

ytd: 82.5


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

33,872.1 + 14.3 = 33,886.4

(850.07 ytd)


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

33,886.4 + 22 = 33,908.4


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

33908.4 + 12.02 = 33920.42


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

33920.42+12=33932.42


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

33,920.42 + 41.9 = 33,962.32


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

33,962.32 + 26.7 = 33,989.02


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

33,989.02 + 99.71 = 34,088.73 miles


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

34,088.73 + 27.9 = 34,116.63


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34116.63 + 11.99 = 34128.62


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

34128.62 +96.6= 34225.22
Various rides over the last few weeks.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

34225.22 + 16.8 = 34,242.02


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34242.02 + 12.04 = 34254.06


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

34,254.06 + 40.9 = 34,294.96


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

34,294.96+15.3=34,310.26


History is written by those who have hanged heroes.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34310.26 + 11.99 = 34322.25


----------



## MJMoquin (Jun 27, 2014)

34322.25 + 11.3 = 34333.55


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34333.55 + 28.4 = *34,361.95*


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

34,361.95 + 87.23 = 34449.18

Three weeks worth of seat time.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

34449.18 + 46.7 = 34,495.88


(896.77 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

34,495.88+ 26.6 =34,522.48


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34522.48 + 11.97 = 34534.45


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

34,534.45 + 43.5 = 34,577.95


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 9.65 = *34587.6*


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

34,587.6 + 27.6 = 34,615.2


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34615.2 + 10.45 = 34625.65


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

34625.65 + 33 = *34,658.65*


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

34,658.65 + 23.9 = 34,682.55


----------



## jac1.5 (Jan 11, 2005)

34682.55 + 107.31 = 34,789.86

Late to thread. Just started riding again last month. Monthly total so far. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

34789.86 + 16.12 = 34805.98


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 20.15 =* 34,826.13*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

34,826.13 + 17.2 = 34,843.32


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 7 = *34,850.32*


----------



## Kjbrowne (Apr 21, 2014)

34,850.32+1683=36,533.32

My total since I purchased the bike in mid march.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

36533.32 + 34.37 = 36567.69


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

36567.69 + 20.2 = 36,587.89


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

36,587.89 + 67.5 = *36,655.39*

Roadie and Mtn Biking this weekend.


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

36,655.39 + 79.2 = 36,734.59


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

36,734.59 +37.5 = 36,772.09


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

36,772.09 + 21.9 = 36,793.99


----------



## mr andy spanners (Aug 21, 2013)

36,793.99 + 78.01 = 36872


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

mr andy spanners said:


> 36,793.99 + 78.01 = 36872


+ 7.5 = *36879.5*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

36,879.5 + 27.04 = 36,906.54

(923.81 ytd)


----------



## jnederveld (May 27, 2014)

36,906.54 + 24.1 = 36,930.64

(106.6 ytd)


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 7.22 = *36,937.86*

(108.33 ytd) :madman:


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

[Edit] *36,937.86* + 47.3 = 36,985.16

A lot of road miles on there with the wife, but a few solid singletrack jaunts in the last month.


----------



## jac1.5 (Jan 11, 2005)

36985.16+19.85=37005.01

aww.... posting ytd also?? 

(117.77 ytd):bluefrown:


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

37005.01 + 175 (last week of riding) = 37180.01

YTD? About 800

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

37,180.01 + 38.6 = 37,218.61


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

37,218.61 + 18 = *37,236.61*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37236.61 + 18.37 = 37254.98


----------



## brschmid (Mar 28, 2004)

37254.98 + 29.8 = 37294.78

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

37,294.78 + 22 = 37,316.78


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

37,316.78 +16.8 = 37, 333.58


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

37,333.58 + 220.31 (June) + 386.39 (July) = 37,940.28


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

37,940.28 + 17.3 = 37,957.58

Beware of lawn furniture. A pretty good dinger. Clipped a pedal on an hidden rock, going downhill.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

37957.58 + 11.93 = 37969.51


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

37969.51 + 151.1 = *38,120.61*

Just got back from a 3 day bikepacking trip, my first. All of that was gravel-grinding over 18 hours on my new AWOL. I'm going to go sit on a block of ice now. 

259.43 ytd


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

38,120.61 + 80.96 = 38,201.57


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

38,201.57 + 15.6 = 38,216.17

(939.41 ytd)


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

38,216.17 + 33.8 = 38,249.97


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

38,249.97 + 467.48 = 38,717.45


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

38,717.45 + 85.3 = *38,802.75*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.18 = *38,812.93*

[269.61]


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

38,812.93 + 236.9= 39,049.83

July miles


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

39049.83 + 22.75 = 39072.58


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.88 = *39,083.46*

[280.49]


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

39,083.46 + 24 = *39,107.46*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

39,107.46 + 750.47 = 39,857.93

Jan thru today


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

39,857.93 + 22.4 = *39,880.33*


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 10.33 = *39,890.66*

[290.82]


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

39890.66 + 45.05 = 39935.71


----------



## H3LlIoN (Jul 30, 2008)

+ 5.59 = *39941.3*

[296.41]


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

39,941.3 + 45 = 39,986.3


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

39,986.3 + 173.27 = 40159.57

July Miles

2014 total 1105.65


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

40159.57 + 17.3 = 40176.87

Two road bike trips.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40176.87 + 29.4 = *40,206.27*


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

40,206.27 + 17 = 40,223.27


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

40,223.27+23.8=40,247.07


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40,247.07 + 30.25 = *40,277.32*


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

40,277.32 + 38.4 = 40,315.72


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40315.72 + 11.97 = 40327.69


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

40327.69 + 26.8=40354.49


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

40,354.49 + 22.6 = 40,377.09


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

40,377.09 + 238 = 40,615.09


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

40,615.09 + 76.22 = 40,691.31


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40,691.31 + 85.6 = *40,776.91*

working toward my Century 8/23


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40776.91 + 21.87 = 40798.78


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

40798.78 + 77.83 = 40876.61


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40876.61 + 18.4 = *40,895.01*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40,895.01 + 18.4 = 40,913.41


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40913.41 + 10.55 = 40923.96


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

40923.96 + 24.4 = *40,948.36*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40948.36 + 12.19 = 40960.55


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

40960.55 + 17.3 = 40,977.85


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

40,977.85 + 21.63 = 40,999.48

(961.04 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

40999.48 + 4.71 = 41004.19


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

41004.19 + 306.7 = 41310.89


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

Missed the last few days entries...

41,004.19 + 79.4 = 41,083.59


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

41,083.59 + 28.83 = 41,112.42

(989.87 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

41,112.42 + 17.3 = 41,129.72


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41,129.72 + 44.2 = *41,173.92*


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

41,173.92 + 66.64 = *41,240.56*

Just got back on the bike this month, this is my August total.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

41,240.56 + 185 = *41,425.56*

615.8 ytd, 1384.2 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

41,425.56 + 16.5 = 41,442.06


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

41,442.06 + 28.4 = 41,470.46

(1,018.27 ytd)


----------



## velo99 (Apr 18, 2014)

41,470.46 +34.5= 41,504.96


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

41504.96 + 11.98 = 41516.94


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

41516.94 + 87.6 = *41,604.54*

We rode in from the hotel, but I only made it to the 85 mile rest stop in the Hotter N Hell 100 mile ride in Wichita Falls, TX.
Road temps above 113 and wind blowing over 25. Didn't want to ride another 2+ hours directly into that wind in that heat so I threw in the towel after 5.25 hours of pedaling....


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

Playing catch up again... 

41,604.54 + 120.8 = 41,725.34


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

So I'm new to this forum. I have been riding since 2008. For MTB I have a Trek Fuel EX 8 that I love. For road, it's a Gary Fisher Rail the one year his name was on the road bikes before Trek merged the lines. I am 34 yrs old, 227 lbs and trying to get back dowe to the 210-215 range. My GF just bought a Specialized Victa, vita...whatever the line is. Her and I have been on 2 rides together, the first being 8.26 and the second 6.89....other than her but hurting and getting used to hills she seems to be enjoying it. Will try to do some math to add to the numbers from my rides I can remeber when I get home tonight.

41,725.34 + 6.89(Road) +8.26(Road) + 6.52 (MTB) + 8.06 (MTB) + 20.77 (Road) + 25.26 (Road) + 3.58 (UNK) + 16.11 (Road) +27.27 (Road) = 41848.06


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

41848.06 + 39.11 = 41887.17


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

41887.17 + 150.68 = 42037.75

150.58 between 8/6 and 8/27
901.05 for the year


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

42037.75 + 27.84 = 42,065.59


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

42065.59 + 11.82 = 42077.41


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

42,077.41 + 25.3 = 42,102.71


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,102.71 + 17.4 = 42,120.01


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

42120.01 + 11.95 = 42131.96


----------



## jnederveld (May 27, 2014)

42131.96 + 127.6 = 42259.56


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

42259.56 + 25.6 = 42,285.16

(1,043.87 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,285.16 + 17.3 = 42,302.46


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

42302.46 + 11.99 = 42314.45


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

42314.45 +24.43 = 42,338.88


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

42,338.88 + 24.41 = 42,363.29


(1,068.28 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,363.29 + 16.8 = 42,380.09


----------



## RubberSideDown34 (Apr 18, 2006)

Since I lost track of what workouts I've posted, I know for sure I missed all of last week so... 

42,380.09 + 152.5 = 42,532.59


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

switching gears to more trail training than road for upcoming Durango Trip
42,532.59 + 18 = *42,550.59*


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

42,550.59 + 17.3 = 42,567.89


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

42,567.89 + 56.54 = 42,624.43
8/29 thru 9/2
957.59 for year
Goal for year is 1500
Last years total was 1089


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

42,624.43 + 222.12 = 42,846.55


----------



## Rickinpa (May 13, 2014)

42,846.55 + 343.62 = 43,190.17

August miles


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43,190.17 + 18.02 = 43,218.19


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

43,218.19 + 30.09 =43,248.28


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Phinox said:


> 43,248.28


43,248.28 + 37.4 = 43,285.68


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

43,285.68 + 11 = *43,296.68*


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

43,296.68 + 22.3 = 43,319.98 

(1,090.58 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

43,319.98 + 50.81 = 43,370.79
9/4 - 9/9
1,008.40 ytd


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

43,370.79 + 64.05 = 43434.84

amusing total number, the 8 is really bothering me now

Aug Miles, lowest of the year 

2014 total 1169.7


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

August miles

43434.84 + 353.86 = 43788.7


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43788.7 + 10.3 = 43,799


----------



## Kutch98 (Aug 24, 2014)

43,799 + 50.03 = 43849.03


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

43849.03 + 13.6 = 43,862.63

(1,104.18 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

43,862.63 + 37.17 = 43,936.97
(1045.57 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

43,936.97 + 15 = 43,951.97


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

43,951.97 + 72.38 = 44,024.35


----------



## mark! (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll add mine, I just started riding again in August.
44,024.35 + 161.3 = 44,185.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

44,185.65 + 16.8 = 44,202.45


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

44,202.45 + 33.6 = 44,236.05

(1,137.78 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

44,236.05 + 36.44 = 44,272.49
(1,082.01 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

44,272.49 + 25.4 = 44,297.89


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

44,297.89 + 86.21 = 44,384.1


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

44,384.1 + 335.91 (August) = 44720.01


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

44720.01+16.8= 44,736.81


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

44,736.81 + 36.4 = 44,773.21
9/18 - 9/21
(1118.41 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

44,773.21 + 11.4 = *44,784.61*

100K looks a long way off this year....


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

44,784.61 + 80.3 = 44,864.91


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

44,864.91 + 16.8 = 44,881.71


----------



## solarplex (Apr 11, 2014)

44,881.71+1305 miles= 46,186.71

Mine from March 26th to today. 2100km.


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

46,186.71 + 17.3 = 46,204.01


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

46,204.01 + 34.71 = 46238.72

miles while on vacation


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

46238.72 + 22 = *46,260.72*

no looking too likely to make the goal this year. :madman:


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

Took my road bike on MTB trails (365-366 Albuquerque Foothills) just to be a jackass - good fun.

46,260.72 + 29.34 = 46,290.06


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

46,290.06 + 365 = 46,655.06


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

46,655.06 + 32.13 = 46,687.19

(1,169.91 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

46,687.19 + 15.0 = 46,702.19


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

46,702.19 + 82.84 = 46785.03

Sept total 82.84

better than last month, still need to pick it up a bit

I think my mileage goal for next year will be an hours goal instead, my low mileage is partially due to covering 25% of the miles because I'm riding trails instead of the road

2014 total 1252.54


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

46785.03 + 15.0 = 46,800.03


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

46,800.03 + 60.23 = 46860.26


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

46860.26 + 28.3 = 46,888.56


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

46,888.56 + 86.7 (bike trip to Durango) = *46,975.26*


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

September miles

46,975.26 + 399.41 = 47,374.67


----------



## gimatt (May 3, 2013)

September miles
47,374.67 + 118 = 47,492.67


----------



## BigFitz (May 14, 2014)

47,492.67+78=47,570.67
It's been a while since I've put my miles up


"I should have checked myself"- from The Guy Who Wrecked Himself


----------



## GQuack60 (Oct 4, 2014)

47,570.67 + 8.1 = 47578.77


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

47578.77 + 31.71 = 47,609.48

(1,201.62 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

47,609.48 + 13.3 = 47,622.78

(1,214.92 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

47622.78 + 10.48 = 47633.26


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

47633.26 + 24.44 = 47657.70


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

My first ride on the new bike... the first ride in almost 2 decades.
I rode this ride at about 2AM to test the Revolight Skyline lights and myself.
3.31 miles 20 minutes. It's a start. 9.9 MPH average out of the gate.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

47661.01 + 11.98 = 47672.99


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

4.04 miles. 7.35 miles and counting.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

47677.03 + 10.52 = 47687.55


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

Another 4.1 this morning in the cold dark fog. And another 3.1 playing with lights. 14.7 and rolling.


----------



## gimatt (May 3, 2013)

47687.55 + 62.1 = 47,749.65


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

14.7 plus 3.72= 18.42 and rolling. 81.58 miles to go for the first goal.


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

18.42 + 7.39 = 25.81 and rolling. 55.77 to the first goal post.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

oh wow, how did I miss this?

can I post "catch up miles"? i.e. I have been tracking my miles for awhile now, can I post them up?

well, if I can, then here's my log from August through now:

Aug 15 - 12.9m
Aug 20 - 16.2m
Aug 22 - 16.2m
Aug 24 - 16.2m
Aug 26 - 16.2m
Aug 27 - 16.2m
Aug 28 - 16.2m
Aug 29 - 32.4m
Sep 5 - 10.7m
(bike in shop next week)
Sep 17 - 17.5m
Sep 19 - 14.1m
Sep 23 - 24.0m
Sep 27 - 43.6m (whoot! longest ride ever!)
Sep 29 - 14.1m
Oct 03 - 14.1m
Oct 06 - 20.5m
Oct 07 - 14.1m
Oct 08 - 14.1m
Oct 09 - 14.1m


total: 343.4 miles


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

48,118.86 + 105.11 = *48,223.97*
9/23-10/12
1223.52 ytd

Please be sure to stick to the format. Previous total + your miles = new total. All other info is welcome as long as the first line includes the formatted data.

47775. + 343.4 = *48,118.86* (sgtrobo's post)
47,749.65 + 25.81 = *47,775.46* (Mr. Fisherman's last two posts)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

48,223.97 + 25 = 48,248.97


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

48,248.97 + 26.8 = 48,275.77


(1,241.72 ytd)


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

48,275.77 + 2,921.2 = *51,196.97*

Miles since July.

8,120.2 Miles YTD


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

51,196.97 + 116.08 = 51,313.05


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

51,313.05 + 28.3 = 51,341.35


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

51,341.35 + 23.45 = 51,374.80

Both bikes out of commission at the moment.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

51,374.80 + 21.37 = 51,396.17

(1,263.09 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

51,396.17 + 15 = 51,411.17


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

51,411.17 + 24.1 = *51,435.27*


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

51,435.27 + 15.4 = 51,450.67

Indoor, On my Cycleops.


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

51450.67 + 12.00 = 51462.67


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

51462.67 + 17.3 = 51,479.97


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

51479.97 + 10.46 = 51490.43


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

51,490.43 + 90.54 = 51,580.97


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

51,580.97 + 9 = 51,589.97

Indoors...again....still nursing a nice knee problem...


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

51589.97 + 12.01 = 51601.98


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

51601.98 + 8.69 = 51610.67



I'll be riding to work all week so I should add another 75 or so this week


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

51,610.67 + 33.8 = *51,644.47*

649.6 ytd, 1,350.4 to go

Only just now getting back on the bike. I had the worst crash in my 20+years of riding at the end of August. Thankfully I escaped with just severe bruises to the ribs, thigh and forearm. Moonlander was fine!


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

51,644.47 + 31.44 = 51,675.91

10/15-10/27
(1254.96 ytd)
YUCK! Too much work on weekends and out of town!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

51,675.91 + 15 = 51,690.91

trainer slog.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

51,690.91 + 17.69 = 51,708.60


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

51,708.6 + 25.85 = 51,734.45

as of 10/29

(1280.81 ytd)


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

been back to riding for almost 2 years now.. my contribution.. riding fs and just recently for 4 mos. riding my fatboy..

jan - 238
feb - 228
mar - 332
apr - 228
may - 238
jun - 331
jul - 408
aug - 476
sep - 413
oct - as of today - 389

total contribution 3,281 miles

total to date = 55,015.45 miles


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,015.45 +30.65 = 55,046.10 miles


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

55,046.10 + 13.2 = 55,059.30

Today's short jaunt on the hardtail.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

55,059.30 + 34.32 = 55,093.62

(1,297.41 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,093.62 + 14.12 = 55,107.74

should hit another 16 later today on the way home


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

.

55,107.74 + 79.91 = 55,187.65


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

55,187.65 + 17.3 = 55,204.95


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

55,204.95 + 78.01 = 55282.96

October miles

2014 total 1330.55


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

55,282.96 + 26.58 = 55,309.54

as of 11/3

(1307.39 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,309.54 + 14.12 = 55,323.66 (428.67 to date)


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

55,323.66 + 20.8 = 55,344.46

Looking for 250 in Nov...turnin the big 50!


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

55,344.46 + 151.4 = 55,495.86

October miles...


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

55,495.86 + 187 = 55,682.86


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,682.86 + 18.92 = 55,701.78 (447.59 to date)



Big Doogie said:


> Looking for 250 in Nov...turnin the big 50!


:thumbsup:
go go go!!!!


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

55,701.78 + 15.02 = 55,716.80

On the Cycleops inside. Germany is rainy and dark these days. 😁😁


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

55,716.80 + 51.78 = 55,768.58

(1,349.19 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,768.58 + 14.12 = 55,782.70 (461.71 to date)


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

55,782.70 + 41.6 = 55,824.30

Did a fairly huge road loop yesterday, three hours two minutes all told.


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

55,824.30 + 17.32 = 55,841.62

Another cycleops run...


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

55,841.62 + 17.3 = 55,858.92


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

55,858.92 + 24.84 = 55,893.76 (486.55 to date)


----------



## Big Doogie (Oct 23, 2014)

55,893.76 + 9.5 = 55,903.26


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

55,903.26 + 19.3 = *55,922.56*

668.9 ytd, 1,331.1 to go

I'm gonna be burning the midnight oil on this one! Now that it's too dark to ride after work. It's back on the stationary! EVERY DAY!! YEAH!!


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

55,922.56 + 15 = 59,937.56


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

59937.56 + 16.08 = 59953.64


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

59953.64 + 33.34 = 59,986.98

(1,382.53 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

59,986.98 +39.88 = 60,026.86

11/7 - 11/10
(1347 ytd)
Wool hoo... turn 51 today!


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

RobLyman said:


> Wool hoo... turn 51 today!


Happy birthday!

60,026.86 + 155.82 = 60,182.68


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

60,182.68+ 19.4 = *60,202.08*


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

60202.08 + 12.20 = 60214.28


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

60,214.28 + 26.18 = 60,240.46

11/11-11/12
(1373.45 ytd)
Medic Zero thanks for B'day wishes.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

60,240.46 + 12.97 = 60,253.43 (499.52 to date)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

60253.43 + 10.03 = 60263.46


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

60263.46 + 16.42 = 60,279.88 ( 515.94 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

60,279.88 + 19.2 = *60,299.08*

688.1 ytd, 1,311.9 to go


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

60,299.08 + 18.22 = 60,317.30 (534.16 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

60317.30 + 10.06 = 60327.36


----------



## jearl (Jul 26, 2012)

not much, but 609 for the season

60327.36 + 609 = 60936.36


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60936.36 + 15 = 60,951.36

trainer miles


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

60,951.36 + 15.02 = 60,966.38 (549.18 ytd)


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

60,966.38 + 20 = 60,986.38


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

60,986.38 + 23.8 = 61,010.18

(1,406.33 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

61,010.18 + 2.89 = 61,013.07 (552.07 YTD)

flat tires suck


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

61,013.07 + 15.7 = 61,028.77

Froze my giblets off for that one... in retrospect shorts aren't exactly mid-November attire.


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

61,028.77 + 184.24 = 61,213.01


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

61,213.01 + 31.4 = 61,244.41


(1,437.73 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

+14.12 = 61,258.53 (566.19 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

61,258.53 + 27.5 = 61,286.03
thru 11/24
(1400.95 ytd)


----------



## SanDiegoMTB (Nov 25, 2014)

61,286.03 + 65.69 = 61,351.72

11/1-11/15


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

61,351.72 + 18.4 = *61,370.12*


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

61,370.12 + 17.53 = 61,387.65 (583.74 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

51.01 miles, turkey day ride!

61,387.65 + 51.01 =61,438.66 miles (634.75 ytd)


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

61,438.66 + 64.84 = 61,503.5 miles


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

61,503.5 + 15 = 61,518.5


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

61,518.5 + 22.7 = 61,541.2

(1,460.43 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

61,541.2 + 26.02 = 61,567.22

(1427 ytd)


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

61,567.22 + 19.6 = 61,586.82

The post-thanksgiving ride was 15 minutes of awesome, followed by abject misery as allergies, dehydration, and only being able to metabolize half a pecan pie and two beers started to kick in - but still a great day for a ride.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

61,586.82 + 23.71 = 61,610.53


(1,484.14 ytd)


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

61,610.53 + a measly 89 = 61,699.53

and I gained 10lbs for Nov.


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

61,699.53 + 122.58 = 61,822.11

November miles.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

61,822.11 + 76.02 = 61898.13

November Miles

2014 total - 1406.57


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

61898.13 + 8.11 = 61,907.24 (642.86 YTD)

rear derailleur died on me, bearings in my left pedal started clunking, and my brakes were locking up. Guess it's time to upgrade from my entry-level mountain bike


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

61,907.24 + 17.89 = 61,925.13 (660.75 ytd)


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

61,925.13 + 41.48 + = 61,966.61
(1469 ytd) as of 12/7
Spent two days home sick from work this week. YUCK!


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

61,966.61 + 22.4 = 61,989.01

(1,506.54 ytd)


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

61,989.01 + 17.52 = 62,006.53 miles (678.27 ytd)


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

62,006.53 miles + 90.13 = 62,096.66 miles


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

62,096.66 miles + 10.54 = *62,107.20*


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

*62,107.20* + 17.89 = 62,125.09 (696.16 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

62,125.09 + 12.68 = *62,137.77*


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

25.81 + 1.74= 27.55


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

62,137.77 + 37.4 = *62,175.39*

725.5 ytd, 1,274.5 to go


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

62,175.39 + 11.3 = 62,186.69

The Maxxis Asspens I put on my hardtail are now officially relegated to road use, they were scary beyond all reason on loose over hardpack, and now it's snowing a ton.


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

62,186.69 + 3.7 = 62,190.39

Just got back from another ride (yes, at 2:15 AM) just to see how my Ardent 2.4/Ikon 2.35 tires did on the 2-3"" of snow we just got over by the Albuquerque Tramway... and it was awesome. Seriously awesome. 800' of climbing went up to the tram just fine, coming back down was a riot once I realized there is no such thing as a wrong line on, I could just huck it off small drops and just fly from one pillow of win to the next.


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

62,190.39 + 12.6 = *62,212.99*


----------



## RobLyman (May 8, 2006)

62,212.99 + 31.99 = 62,244.98
(1500.44 ytd)
as of 12/15


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

62,244.98 + 11 = *62,255.98*

736.5 ytd, 1,263.5 to go


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Cycling officially came to an end a few weeks back due to my wife having surgery. With work demands and whatnot, I do not expect to ride again until January. If I happen to make it out before Jan 1, i'll post it.

Total miles between me and my boys since my last post: 2,273.41

62,255.98 + 2273.41 = *64,529.39*


----------



## sir_crackien (Feb 3, 2008)

64,529.39 + 999.6 + 120 (what I will ride the rest of the year) = *65648.99*


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

65648.99 + 16.31 = *65,665.3*

752.81 ytd, 1,247.19 to go


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

65,665.3 + 16.71 = *65,682.01*

769.52 ytd, 1,230.48 to go


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

65,682.01 + 24.55 = 65,706.56 (720.71 ytd)


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

Mr. Fisherman said:


> 25.81 + 1.74= 27.55


27.55 + 21.00 = 48.55 and rolling. Love the new fat bike and just couldn't stop riding. I think I did at least 3 or 4 "one more laps" around the block.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

65,682.01 + 73.1(misplaced miles from other posts) + 18.88(my latest) = *65,773.99*

788.4 ytd, 1,211.6 to go


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

65,773.99 + 33.59 = 65,807.58


(1,540.13 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

65,807.58 + 19.09 = *65,826.67*

807.49 ytd, 1,192.51 to go


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

65,826.67 + 28.2 = 65,854.87

[Edited to add - this is 501.39mi for the year]


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

65,854.87 +31.69 = 65,886.56. (752.40 ytd)


----------



## Cheerful Luke (Jan 26, 2014)

65,886.56 + 623.68 = 66,510.24

Miles from Sept to now.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

66,510.24 + 14.1 = *66,524.34*

821.59 ytd, 1,188.41 to go


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

66,524.34 + 18 = *66,532.34*

839.59 ytd, 1,170.41 to go


----------



## Hardeho (May 13, 2014)

I haven't replied to this thread since June 24th. Ouch. So here are my summer totals from June 25th to now.

66,532.34+634.5= 67,166.84

Despite riding 1000 miles since June, too much post-ride beer and pizza means I've only lost 5 pounds


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

48.55 + 9.54 = 58.09. past the halfway point to my goal for the year.


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

67,166.84 + 17.50 = 67,184.34 (769.90 ytd)


----------



## Medic Zero (Jun 8, 2011)

67,184.34 + 73.83 = 67,258.17


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

58.09 + 8.24 = 66.33 miles. 33.667 miles to go. neat data point.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

67,258.17 + 17.78(Mr. Fisherman) + 18.3(me) = *67,294.25*

857.89 ytd, 1,142.11 to go

BTW Mr. Fisherman, this is a running tally for then entire group. We're all adding to a grand total. Not just our own mileage. Have fun on them 33.667 miles to go!


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

SasquatchSC said:


> 67,258.17 + 17.78(Mr. Fisherman) + 18.3(me) = *67,294.25*
> 
> 857.89 ytd, 1,142.11 to go
> 
> BTW Mr. Fisherman, this is a running tally for then entire group. We're all adding to a grand total. Not just our own mileage. Have fun on them 33.667 miles to go!


Oops! Thanks for sharing that. Then I don't think the rest of my 66.3 mile total (including the 17.78 you listed) have been added. So I think that leaves 48.32 miles that have not been added. In that case 67,294.25 + 48.32 = 67,342.77.


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Mr. Fisherman said:


> Oops! Thanks for sharing that. Then I don't think the rest of my 66.3 mile total (including the 17.78 you listed) have been added. So I think that leaves 48.32 miles that have not been added. In that case 67,294.25 + 48.32 = 67,342.77.


No problem... actually i've been adding your miles as you've posted them. 

Unfortunately, we're still not gonna be close to our 100k goal.
Kind of what we've noticed around the bike shop i hang out at. People just aren't riding a lot this year... Strange!


----------



## tehllama (Jul 18, 2013)

67,342.77 + 11.3 = 67,354.03

I'll probably have at most one further addition - on the bright side, I have lost 12lb since summertime.


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

67,354.03 + 24.1 = 67,378.13

(1,564.23 ytd)


----------



## AdmChr (Oct 10, 2009)

67378.13 + 10.19 = 67388.32

(782.37 ytd)


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

Forgot my october / november miles it looks like.

67,388.32 + 593.57 = 67,981.89


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

67,981.89 + 23.38 = 68,005.27 (793.28 ytd)


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

67,981.89 + 14.2 = *67,996.09*

871.09 ytd, 1,128.91 to go


----------



## Locool (Feb 25, 2006)

67,996.09 + 20 = 68,016.09


Trainer miles.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

68,016.09 + 1814.8 = 69,830.89

My 2014 miles so far


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

69,830.89 + 17.61 = 69,848.50 (810.89 ytd)


----------



## phbike (Sep 7, 2009)

69,848.50 + 14.1 = 69,862.60

(1,578.33 ytd)


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

69,862.60 + 11.4 = 69,874.0


----------



## tradera (Apr 16, 2013)

69,874.0 + 143 = 70,017.0 


2078 miles w/ 170,318 ft of climbing YTD according to the strava gods


----------



## Aedes (Mar 27, 2014)

70,017.0 + 50.68= 70,067.68 

december miles


----------



## HBSURFDAD (May 29, 2014)

70,067.68+381=70,448.68

Hbsurfdad's contribution.

Happy New Year


----------



## AlexCuse (Nov 27, 2011)

70,448.68 + 202.21 = 70,650.89


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

well, I only started riding and keeping track the last week of August so from then through the end of the year, I hit 810.89 miles.

this year, I should end up with substantially more miles, as I will be training for the July Seattle-to-Portland ride, so the training miles should accumulate nicely


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

Is someone going to start a 2015 thread?


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

I asked the OP about this via PM...still awaiting a response


----------



## Mr. Fisherman (Sep 27, 2014)

sgtrobo said:


> I asked the OP about this via PM...still awaiting a response


His last post was on 9-22-14.
Maybe he is on extended break or something.

Maybe we should just keep track and be prepared to post...

A When the OP puts up a new goal.
B Someone else puts up a new goal.


----------



## donalson (Apr 13, 2004)

sorry guys not sure what happened but I never got a PM, I haven't been in much of late (obviously) my MTB days are pretty far back and last real riding was in the spring  

anyway if someone wants to make a new 2015 post please do and I'll sticky it...


----------



## sgtrobo (Aug 19, 2014)

donalson said:


> sorry guys not sure what happened but I never got a PM, I haven't been in much of late (obviously) my MTB days are pretty far back and last real riding was in the spring
> 
> anyway if someone wants to make a new 2015 post please do and I'll sticky it...


thank you sir.

I hope you can get back on the bike. We all know that biking is the world's best therapy, here's to a more therapeutic 2015 *raises a glass*

I have made a 2015 thread here:

http://forums.mtbr.com/clydesdales-...ge-project-100-000-miles-take-2-a-944461.html

donalson, if you could look that over and stickie (or let me know what I need to fix), that'd be grand


----------

